# New to projections



## Doowop63 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am looking for a simple solution for an upcoming show. Director wants three areas sl center and sr with three different images projected. Sl and sr basically static center stage more of a slide show. I have researched qlab. All of our equipment is windows. I am thinking triple head2go for projectors running on rear projection screen. Any other ideas?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 23, 2015)

You might be able to do it with a single projector and black masking between the 3 images on a single slide. The outer 2 images on the slide don't change. The area between screens may have some light leak but it may not be noticeable. We do this from time to time with our DLP projector and it is acceptable for our venue. YMMV.


----------



## Doowop63 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have 2 Rosco image pro units that I thought about using for the sides. The director essentially wants the sl and sr images to cover 50 % each. When center is used he wants a 16' sharp image


----------



## Doowop63 (Jan 23, 2015)

Am I over thinking this as usual?


----------



## dbaxter (Jan 23, 2015)

The Roscoe units won't allow you to change the image during the show, if that's OK. The triple headtogo seems like it would work and would require the least amount of computer hardware. You may have to add a display card with a displayport instead of just VGA or DVI to get the best results. If you want nice fades on a cue by cue basis, please take a look at my Cue Player software for Windows.


----------



## Doowop63 (Jan 23, 2015)

Two outside images are static and using the image pro would allow me to dim them during use of center image.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 23, 2015)

Are all three of your projectors the same resolution? TH2G will require that. What size screen are you filling, do you need all three projectors or can this be accomplished by one (will make the solution easier)? Yes, having the image pros would be a nice simple solution for the outer images, allowing for an easier set-up for the central projection. If you are basically then only having a slide show for the center, will PowerPoint suffice? Another option for a slightly different slideshow experience is a program called Prezi.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 24, 2015)

If the full (SL center and SR) image is never used, how about just using 3 different projectors? One for center and a pair of the outsides. Run the outside pair off one computer (with a static image you could use powerpoint and the image and black alternating to dim them). Then run the certer off Qlab or your choice of playback. Quick and dirty fun as long as you have some light would probably work (if I'm understanding this right)...


----------



## Doowop63 (Jan 26, 2015)

The issue that I have is there is a platform that is approximately 5 feet high only 3 feet behind the screen I'm not sure that I can get the throw correct from that angle. I have other projectors but I don't think that I can fill the screen where I need it rom that distance.


----------



## dbaxter (Jan 26, 2015)

You're trying to do rear projection from 3 feet? Perhaps a more detailed description of your physical setup would be helpful.


----------



## Doowop63 (Jan 26, 2015)

There is a five ft high platform that runs the length of the stage. The projection screen is 4 feet in front of this platform. I have been told I cannot remove the platform. So I essentially have four feet to get the largest image that can. Hence the short throw 4:3 ratio projector. The top 30" of screen will be covered by a black border. Screen is 16x30. Was hoping to use three projectors getting largest images in an attempt to get thirds?


----------



## Doowop63 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for everyones help. Ended up using 3 epson ex5210 projectors. 2800 lumens and worked ok for our theatre. A little bleed around the edges couldnt keystone it in as well as I would have liked.


----------

